# Question



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

I know that is recommended you don't add Tiger Barbs because of fin nipping, but I've had this combo before without any major incident. Of course there is also a Betta in this tank. The Betta and Tiger Barbs did fine together, but when I added a hood and light, turned the light on, the Betta started to act a bit weird.

The Betta is expanding its fins and gills. He looks almost like a cobra with his gills extended around his head. What's the problem? Is it just because the fish doesn't like the light or what? Just trying to find some answers.

Thanks!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like he's just displaying or flaring, like they do when they see other bettas or you put up a mirror. Maybe the light is making him see himself thru the glass?? not sure though but that sounds like normal betta flaring behavior if thats what you mean when you say he looks like a cobra expanding his gills and fins.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah that's what he doing, he's flaring. I wasn't sure what to call it. I'm still an amatuer.  But thank you! I was worried for a minute that maybe he was freaking out and dying or something.

Thanks again!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

No thats normal behavior, mine does it constantly especially if I put up a mirror, its really cute hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I guess you have quite a happy school of tiger barbs right? How many are there?
That sign's normal, even good. Some bettas may flare at any active thing they meet.


----------

